# Putlog and Independent Scaffolding



## bindiyadoss (Nov 11, 2011)

A putlog scaffold consists of a single row of standards, parallel to the face of the building and set as far away from it as is necessary to accommodate a platform of four or five boards wide, with the inner edge of the platform as close to the wall as is practicable. 
The standards are connected by a ledger fixed with right angle couplers and the putlogs are fixed to the ledgers using putlog couplers. The blade end of the putlog tube (or putlog adaptor) is normally placed horizontally on the brickwork being built, taking care to use the maximum bearing area.
A putlog scaffolding differs from traditional independent-scaffolding as it is actually tied into the building bricks using ‘putlogs’ (or tubes) and putlog adapters. Step Scaffolding offers design and traditional putlog scaffolding for private and commercial requirements. All our scaffolders are highly trained and fully qualified and comply with all Government standards.


scaffolds | scaffolding sales


----------

